# Walgreens switching to Kodak



## puckhed33 (Sep 13, 2006)

The Walgreens in my area are switching to Kodak paper and chem
even though they will still have Fuji machines. is there an advantage to this or do ya think it's a cost issue?


----------



## Torus34 (Sep 13, 2006)

With the suits, it's cost.


----------



## terri (Sep 13, 2006)

:scratch: And since Kodak announced they have discontinued their paper production, I doubt this will last longer than it takes for them to use up whatever supply they got cheaply. Unless someone else picked up Kodak's paper production, which I've not heard, it's all going to be gone eventually.


----------



## Corry (Sep 13, 2006)

puckhed33 said:
			
		

> The Walgreens in my area are switching to Kodak paper and chem
> even though they will still have Fuji machines. is there an advantage to this or do ya think it's a cost issue?



Are you sure about that?  I'm not quite sure that's possible (could be totally off here though).  The Fuji machine we had (btw, I worked in a walgreens photo lab) used special containers and whatnot made especially for that machine by Fuji.  And most Walgreens are switching FROM Kodak TO Fuji.  We were originally a Kodak lab.

And yes, if something like that is really happening, it's due to cost.  It's a business...there really would be no other reason that I can imagine.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 28, 2006)

They likely got deal on the paper. The Costco by me use Fuji paper but the machine not a Fuji. And same thing is true with a pro lab I use in Fort Lauderdale


----------



## JaimeMC (Sep 28, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> :scratch: And since Kodak announced they have discontinued their paper production, I doubt this will last longer than it takes for them to use up whatever supply they got cheaply. Unless someone else picked up Kodak's paper production, which I've not heard, it's all going to be gone eventually.



As far as I know, Kodak only discontinued the production of the black and white paper, which wont affect one hour labs such as Walgreens, since they use color paper and chemicals, so this change is likely to stick around for a while.  If it's quality of prints you're worried about, you may want to bring in some negatives for re-prints and compare the quality of the new print with the original one you had done on Fuji paper.


----------



## blazerbrads (Oct 3, 2006)

puckhed33 said:
			
		

> The Walgreens in my area are switching to Kodak paper and chem
> even though they will still have Fuji machines. is there an advantage to this or do ya think it's a cost issue?


 
no it's a bad idea. The kodak paper is thinner. so far we are only using the 6 inch kodak paper because we still have stock of the other sizes. one the 6 inch paper when you have a white background (or light) you can see these two black lines about 1/8th of an inch or so. so we called the tech. The fuji guy comes out and works on the problem. after hours of work he says it's the paper, since the same marks do not show up on the fuji paper. He couldn't fix it, he says if you were using fuji paper there wouldn't be a problem. And he didn't say that just because he works for Fuji. try tearing the two papers. or taking the two types and holding one end and flop it around. notice  the difference? 
I want our Fuji paper back. We still are using Fuji chems so far so I can't say what problems that may cause in the future.


----------



## puckhed33 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey blazer, yes there is a diffetence in the paper.The Kodak that we got sucks. Have you had a problem with jams? I think this is just a bad Idea.
Also I heard this happened because Walgreens had a contract with Fuji
for the lab machines and decided to jack up the prices on paper and chem
since the majority of new stores get Fuji equip. Walgreens said b.s to that.
That's what I hear anyway.


----------

